

RFC 2119: Key Words for Use in RFCs to Indicate Requirement Levels - zaksoup
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2119

======
zaksoup
Was digging through the RFC for HOTP and came across this. Thought it was very
interesting that there are actual definitions for these terms, or that they
(the definitions) were apparently needed in the first place.

